
Nissin's ultra-nutritious instant ramen with “all nutrients your body needs” - starpilot
https://soranews24.com/2019/08/09/cup-noodles-nissin-releases-ultra-nutritious-instant-ramen-with-all-nutrients-your-body-needs/
======
clouddrover
Sounds like the food from The Matrix. It too had everything the body needs:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oEnJfZ9joY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2oEnJfZ9joY)

